

Browser Ball - Possibly More Cool Than You Think It Will Be - Xichekolas
http://experiments.instrum3nt.com/markmahoney/ball/

======
HalcyonMuse
I can't fathom any use for this, but it looks incredibly cool.

I can intuitively grasp what the code must look like - detecting window size
and positioning - but it still looks impressive once it's implemented.

